# Okay, All You Nigerian People, Have A Question About A Buck



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

I have alpines, on the smaller side. I have been thinking of getting a nigerian buck to breed them to. My questions are:

1. Do they smell as strong as the standard boys?

2. Can I keep them with the girls all the time, since I don't have extra facilities.

3. Would he be able to breed them, size wise?

4. Will the babies be smaller, hence less delivery problems.

5. What is the temperment of the nigerian buck compared to the standard boys. 

Anything else you can offer about them would be greatly appreciated. There aren't any nigerians in my area so I have never had any experience with the breed other than what I hear on here.


----------



## mabeane (Nov 6, 2010)

*Re: Okay, All You Nigerian People, Have A Question About A B*

Smell...it depends on the buck. My first one was stinky all the time. My second one less so. NDs breed all year round so he will be ready whenever they are. I wouldn't pen them together unless you all willing to have kids anytime.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Okay, All You Nigerian People, Have A Question About A B*

1. Yes, they smell just the same...if not worse.

2. A buck should be kept seperate all the time, in my opinion. They will pester the girls A LOT and when the girls get close to kidding, a buck will sense that they are coming into heat and chase them all over which can cause them to abort. No, this doesn't always happen, but it's always much safer to keep them seperate and have a wether/buck companion to keep each other company.

3. Yes, a nigerian buck that isn't shy will usually find a way to get to the big girls, but not always. You might have to get a step, like a cinder block so he can reach better...but where there's a will, there's a way. 

4. Yeah, the babies should be 1/2 to 3/4 the size of an average sized kid. I haven't had much experience though, with breeding nigerians to larger sized goats.

5. I have found that both are pretty comparable. The thing about a nigerian buck is they are smaller so it would be easier to handle a nigerian vs. a large breed buck...in most cases. All of my boys have been very docile, sweet, and easy to handle...but a buck is a buck and when a doe is in season, they are more interested in the doe than anything else, most the time.

Hope that helped a little bit. Like I said, I haven't done to much with breeding nigerians with larger breeds so maybe someone who does it frequently can give you more advice.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Okay, All You Nigerian People, Have A Question About A B*

I agree with everything Kylee said....though Nigerians are much easier to handle, a buck is a buck when there are does in heat present...and even though they breed year round, they still have a "set" rut from the beginning of August til Late February when they are doing all those attractive bucky behaviors 10x worse than usual.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Okay, All You Nigerian People, Have A Question About A B*

I've got an Alpine buck.. 8 on a smell scale out of 10 
I've seen a ND Buck... at least an 11 on a smell scale out of 10


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Okay, All You Nigerian People, Have A Question About A B*

Thanks guys. I am just trying to expore all my options. I only have goats for milk and am not into showing or anything like that. I was thinking that perhaps the smaller size would be better in my case. Since I have a small barn. I guess I was just hoping that I didn't have to build another barn and do more fencing....lol.... I know a lady that has 2 does and a buck and she keeps them all together. I am so far out into the boonies that I will have to have my own buck eventually this year even if I only had 2 girls...... It is too far to transport the girls to a buck, etc,etc.


----------

